# Mammo after TT



## JLynn (Nov 11, 2012)

I had a TT last month and went for my annual mammo last week. I asked about the neck guard to use during the mammo, but the technician said that since I no longer had a thyroid it wasn't necessary. 
I wasn't sure how to respond or what to do. Any thoughts?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

JLynn said:


> I had a TT last month and went for my annual mammo last week. I asked about the neck guard to use during the mammo, but the technician said that since I no longer had a thyroid it wasn't necessary.
> I wasn't sure how to respond or what to do. Any thoughts?


What if some tissue was left behind? That's my thought. Geez!!! Plus the surgical area is still healing.

What did you do; did you get your mammo?


----------

